# getting screenshots on my phone...



## DEFEATEST (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone has any slick solutions for getting my screenshot the moment I take it uploaded to my phone. Ive set up drop  box but it seems like it doesnt always work. I like to show buds my screegrabs at work and I dont want to "take a picture" of my screen with my phone to do that.

Any ideas? maybe a good app to create ...wink wink.....


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm not sure what you mean but on the samsung phones you can usually take screenshots by swiping your hand from left to right.
The picture below shows it from right to left but you can try both ways.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 25, 2016)

DEFEATEST said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if anyone has any slick solutions for getting my screenshot the moment I take it uploaded to my phone. Ive set up drop  box but it seems like it doesnt always work. I like to show buds my screegrabs at work and I dont want to "take a picture" of my screen with my phone to do that.
> 
> Any ideas? maybe a good app to create ...wink wink.....



I just have a button on my homescreen that "refreshes" dropbox. The second I press that it immediately syncs my PC Dropbox Screenshots folder to my phone. The automatic sync usually does the job fine though, just takes a few minutes.

EDIT: Moved to phones subforum because... well it's not games.


----------



## monim1 (Mar 24, 2016)

I think that, you do not use drop box for screen picture. You can use your phone memory or SD card memory. That's are automatically sync with phone configuration.
So its work properly that's you want.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 24, 2016)

To take screenshots on most android phone you can simply hold home button+power button together,for syncing them to your dropbox i believe other people can answer your question.


----------



## etech7 (Jun 8, 2016)

DEFEATEST said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if anyone has any slick solutions for getting my screenshot the moment I take it uploaded to my phone. Ive set up drop  box but it seems like it doesnt always work. I like to show buds my screegrabs at work and I dont want to "take a picture" of my screen with my phone to do that.
> 
> Any ideas? maybe a good app to create ...wink wink.....


On the Iphone you simply click the home circular button and lock button at the same time and a screen shot will automatically appear in your photo album.


----------



## Brian Simmons (Jun 9, 2016)

Sounds like you're talking about taking a screen shot on your PC/Mac and then accessing it with your phone. If you've got a DropBox account that you can access with your mobile device and desktop/laptop it should work just fine. The reason why it doesn't appear to work "every time" is probably just because the syncing is delayed. You should be able to do it manually which will get it to pop up.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Aug 25, 2016)

In most of the samsung phones, you can take a screenshot by simply holding the power and home button simultaneously at the same time. I assume you want the phone to take screenshot just when you upload a pic on Dropbox or am I not getting it clear?


----------

